# Development/Testing on rooted device?



## highflyingfantasy (Nov 1, 2011)

I know this sounds kinda crazy, but i can't develop or test on my rooted dinc. I'm currently flashing EVERVOLV's p7 of ICS to see if that helps, but everytime I try to run my applications from eclipse, i get this error:

[2012-01-25 11:32:51 - iBurn] Installation failed due to invalid URI!
[2012-01-25 11:32:51 - iBurn] Please check logcat output for more details.
[2012-01-25 11:32:51 - iBurn] Launch canceled!

I've searched just about every google document, followed the "developing on hardware devices" or whatever word for word and still have no luck. any advice is appreciated


----------



## doug piston (Jun 10, 2011)

Did you check the logcat output?


----------



## highflyingfantasy (Nov 1, 2011)

yeah... i'm real new to this whole development thing, but when it failed to launch logcat said:

*Tag:* asset *Text:* Asset path /data/local/tmp/iBurn.apk is neither a directory nor file (type=0).
*Tag:* DefContainer *Text: *Failed to parse package
*Tag:* ActivityManager *Text:* No content provider found for permission revoke file:///data/local/tmp/iBurn.apk


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

...ugh eclipse.
Try exporting the apk by right clicking on the project tree then use adb install iBurn.apk

Keep another terminal running logcat in the background and if the package fails to install the package manager will make a reckus on logcat which may give you more clues


----------



## highflyingfantasy (Nov 1, 2011)

adb didn't work;
adb install iBurn.apk while working in the adb shell didn't do anything, but i put the .apk on my sd, installed it, and ran fine. The only thing is, I'd rather not have to export new APK's each time I want to test features (the 4.0.3 emulator takes way too long to boot and run apps, and it's too slow for me to get get any idea if things are working). Any hints or help as to why eclipse doesn't like my phone?


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

Sorry I build using make and install/uninstall via adb


----------



## s2kdave (Feb 5, 2012)

I just installed Evervolv ICS p7 and ran into this same issue. I'm not new to app development though. Installing through adb install on the command line gives the same error.

adb install abcd.apk

1285 KB/s (1370179 bytes in 1.041s)
pkg: /data/local/tmp/abcd.apk
Failure [INSTALL_FAILED_INVALID_URI]

This same apk works installing through the emulator using Android 4.0.3 and also worked on Gingerbread just before I installed Evervolv p7. I can install things fine from the phone. In fact, I just copied the apk to the sdcard and then installed using Astro File Manager just fine. So something is messed up with the adb interface in p7 for installing. I can run adb logcat just fine as well as adb uninstall.

Any ideas?

David


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

Maybe check you AndroidManifest something depreciated maybe? Or try fresh wipe may e you have remnents of a previous version causing problems?


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

Also try having two windows running and logcat the failed install may shed some light


----------



## s2kdave (Feb 5, 2012)

JbirdVegas,
I just tried a clean wipe after a factory reset and wipe cache/dalvik/battery stats and I still get the same thing INSTALL_FAILED_INVALID_URI. This is what I see in logcat in the second console when I run the adb install command.

D/AndroidRuntime( 885):
D/AndroidRuntime( 885): >>>>>> AndroidRuntime START com.android.internal.os.RuntimeInit <<<<<<
D/AndroidRuntime( 885): CheckJNI is ON
D/AndroidRuntime( 885): Calling main entry com.android.commands.pm.Pm
W/asset ( 861): Asset path /data/local/tmp/myapp.apk is neither a directory nor file (type=0).
W/DefContainer( 861): Failed to parse package
W/ActivityManager( 198): No content provider found for permission revoke: file:///data/local/tmp/myapp.apk
D/dalvikvm( 198): GC_EXPLICIT freed 31K, 16% free 11311K/13319K, paused 3ms+4ms
D/AndroidRuntime( 885): Shutting down VM
D/dalvikvm( 885): GC_CONCURRENT freed 124K, 78% free 467K/2048K, paused 2ms+0ms
D/jdwp ( 885): Got wake-up signal, bailing out of select
D/dalvikvm( 885): Debugger has detached; object registry had 1 entries
D/dalvikvm( 395): GC_CONCURRENT freed 560K, 6% free 11162K/11847K, paused 6ms+3ms


----------



## s2kdave (Feb 5, 2012)

I did a ls -la repeatedly while the adb install ran and I see the file appear there for a brief second.

[email protected]:/data/local/tmp # ls -la
ls -la
-rw-rw-rw- root root 1373580 2012-02-03 14:16 myapp.apk

It has 666 permissions so the file looks readable by everyone. I noticed that the Package installer app has a version 4.0.3-eng.evervolv.20120123.144016 so they must have modified the installer and maybe it broke support for the adb command line remote interface.


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

Hrummm can you paste your AndroidManifest?

That is unless the rom has borked features


----------



## Bugfixin (Apr 23, 2012)

I see you're already root, and I apologize for raising this thread from the dead, but this issue was killing me.
It turns out it's due to improperly set permissions on /data/local (it should be 777 instead of 770, or at least setting it to that fixed my issue)

Try executing

```
<br />
chmod 777 /data/local<br />
```
 as root, and then try installing the APK.


----------

